# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  قصة ابراهيم الخليل ابو الانبياء بين الحقيقة و الاسطورة

## ابن طيبة

*يحتج كثير من الباحثين و المفكرين بأن شخصية سيدنا إبرا هيم كما هى عليه الآن فى التراث الإسلامى بل و فى التراث اليهودى والمسيحي شخصية هلامية خيالية ، ليس لها جذور تربطها بأرض الواقع ، بمعنى أنه لا يوجد لها فى التاريخ والآثار أى أساس على الإطلاق ، مما دعا حتي بعض المنتمين للتراث الإسلامى أن يتطاولوا على هذه الشخصية فنعتوها بالأسطو رية ، ومنهم الدكتور طه حسين فى كتابه المشهور «د فى الشعر الجاهلى » إذ شكك فى شعر الجاهلية وأنكر عليه زمنه وقد أتأر هذا الكتاب فى حينه موجة من السخط علي مؤلفه لا لانه شك في الشعر الجاهلي و انكره فحسب بل لانه تشكك في اخبار القران الكريم في كتابه هذا حيث يقول* *" للتوراه ان تحدثنا عن ابراهيم و اسماعيل و للقران ان يحدثنا عنهما ايضا و لكن ورود هذين الاسمين في التوراة و القران لا يكفي لاثبات وجودهما التاريخي فضلا عن اثبات هذه القصة التي تحدثنا عن هجرة اسماعيل بن ابراهيم الي مكة و نحن مضطرون الي ان نري في هذه القصة نوعا من الحيلة لاثبات الصلة بين اليهود و العرب من جهة و بين الاسلام و اليهودية و القران و التوراة من جهة اخري "* 
*‏فقامت الدنيا عليه بحق و شنت عليه حرب شعواء من كل من يغار علي القران الكريم مما اضطره في النهاية الي الاذعان و الرجوع عن ارائه*
*و لعل طه حسين قد تبني هذه الفكرة لانه لم يجد في التاريخ و علوم الاثار أي دليل يرجعه عما انتواه هذا ان كان قد اطلع علي التاريخ اصلا .*
*و لكن اذا كان طه حسين قد انكر القصة برمتها ثم تاب و رجع عما قال ان كان ذلك قد حدث ام لا فهو في علم الغيب و لكن مثلما واجهنا الكثير من الغموض و الاساطير التي نسجت حول سيدنا موسي عليه السلام نجد نفس القصص و الاساطير التي حيكت حول قصة سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام*
*في موضوعنا هذا سنتناول باذن الله هذه الاساطير و الحكايات و نضعها تحت مجهر البحث و التدقيق*
*انتظر مشاركتكم معنا*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*مرور سريع ولى عودة يا صديقى العزيز أنتظرنى 
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أول مره أعرف إن فيه شك في قصه سيدنا إبراهيم !!!!
متابعه مع حضراتكو

 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *مرور سريع ولى عودة يا صديقى العزيز أنتظرنى 
> أشكرك ودمت بخير*


*و نحن ننتظر عودتك استاذنا الجليل*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أول مره أعرف إن فيه شك في قصه سيدنا إبراهيم !!!!
> متابعه مع حضراتكو


*اديك عرفتي يا ايمان تابعي معانا و في انتظارك مفاجات كتييييييييييييير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*من اغرب ما قرات عن قصة سيدنا ابراهيم كانت الفرضية الذي قال بها الكاتب سعد عبد المطلب العدل و الذي نادي فيها بان :*  
*اخناتون هو نبي الله ابراهيم عليه السلام*

**
*اخناتون " امنحتب الرابع "*

*فاجئنا الكاتب سعد عبدالمطلب العدل في اواخر عام 2000 بكتابه اخناتون ابو الانبياء الصادر عن مكتبة مدبولي و ملخص الكتاب كان عبارة عن فكرة راودت الكاتب زعم فيها ان اخناتون هو نبي الله ابراهيم عليه السلام*  
*دعوني الخص لكم ما جاء في هذا الكتاب ثم نتفرغ بعد ذلك للرد علي هذه الفرضية و هل هي صحيحة من عدمه دون الخوض في شخصية الكاتب لانه اجتهد ليخرج لنا بهذه النتيجة فلا اقل من ان نشكره عليها* 
**
*امنحتب الثالث* 
*يقول الباحث سعد عبدالمطلب ان تحتمس الثالث او ( أمنوفيس الثالث) احد ملوك الاسرة الثامنة عشر (1391 ق.م. – 1353 ق.م.)هو النمرود الذي ذكر في بعض كتب التفسير الذي دارت بينه و بين سيدنا محاجة انتهت لصالح سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام يقول تعالي في محكم اياته : أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رَبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ قَالَ أَنَا أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ – [البقرة:258]* 
*و ان الاسيويين كانوا ينطقون اسم الملك امنحتب الثالث " نمروا " و هذا النطق هو بعينه ال " نمروذ " او النمرود الذي قرانا عنه في كتب التفسير للقران الكريم*  
*و يستمر الكاتب ليسرد لنا ان امنحتب الثالث قد انجب ولدا و اسماه امنحتب ليكون امنحتب الرابع الذي سيعرف فيما بعد بلقب اخناتون و نظرا لنشاة اخناتون المحب للطبيعة المتامل فيها فقد هداه تفكيره الي تلقين مجتمعه درسا فلسفيا تربويا و عمليا حيث وضع خطة طموحة لتحطيم تلك الاوثان العملاقة هو و من تبعه متخفين متنكرين فهداه منطقه الي البدء بتماثيل مدعي الالوهية – ابيه – ليروا ما اذا كان سيتصرف كاله ام كبشر ضعيف* 
*فان جاءت العاقبة وخيمة فسيكون الاب بالتاكيد رحيما علي ابنه فلن يقتله ربما لان كرسي العرش يحتاج اليه و خير بداية تكون بالمعبد الجنائزي في غربي طيبة حيث استغلوا فرصة غياب الملك بعيدا عن العاصمة و اعملوا معاول الهدم و التحطيم في جميع الاصنام و التماثيل التي كانت في مدخل المعبد علي الجانبين حتي تمثالي ممنون اعظم انجازات ابيه لم ينجوا من التحطيم فقد قطعوا تمثالا منهما نصفين و تركوا الاخر معلقا عليه المعاول لتبدأ بهذا عملية تعليمية تمهيدية لتفعيل دور العقل في مسالة الالوهية و العبادات*  
*فلما عاد الملك امنحتب الثالث الي عاصمته فوجيء بهذا المصاب فلما سال عن الفاعلين لم يجد اجابة سوي ان هناك فارسا متخفيا متنكرا او ملثما قاد هذه المؤامرة و نعجب عندما نتعرف علي تلك الكلمة من اللغة المصرية التي اطلقوها لتعبر عن الفاعل بل انها كشف حقيقي نهديه الي كل من يقدر العلم و الابداع تلك الكلمة المصرية هي :*
*ابرام*
*و كلمة ابرام لو حللناها لوجدناها تتكون من مقطعين* 
*مقطع اب و معناها الجواد* 
*و مقطع رام او رامه او رمتش و تعني رجل*
*فيكون معني الكلمة الحرفي الرجل علي الجواد و المعني التركيبي : الفارس* 
*و ستلعب مسالة اللثام و الفتي الملثم دورا مركزيا في بقية حياة البطل و الداعية امنحتب الرابع حسب كلام الكاتب* 
*فلنتابع فيما سيلي من مداخلات*
*انتظركم*

----------


## سماح عطية

*ابن طيبة بدأ بالإنشغال في موضوع جديد
وأنا منتظرة لتكملة موضوع حكاية شعب مصر

لكن سأتابع هذا ايضاً  باذن الله فأبو الانبياء من أولو العزم
ومن الرسل المفضلين الى نفسي وأحب القراءة عنهم

ولكني لم أقرأ الموضوع سأعود لقراءته ثم أعقب*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *ابن طيبة بدأ بالإنشغال في موضوع جديد
> وأنا منتظرة لتكملة موضوع حكاية شعب مصر
> 
> لكن سأتابع هذا ايضاً باذن الله فأبو الانبياء من أولو العزم
> ومن الرسل المفضلين الى نفسي وأحب القراءة عنهم
> 
> ولكني لم أقرأ الموضوع سأعود لقراءته ثم أعقب*


*ههههه*
*اهلا باختنا سماح*
*مازال الموضوع تحت الاعداد و خلال ايام باذن الله سنستمر* 
*في موضوعنا حكاية شعب مصر*
*اشكر لك حسن المداخلة*
*تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*صديقى العزيز  ابن طيبة
بداية أشكرك على اتاحت الفرصة لنا للدخول فى هذا الموضوع الذى تطلبت إثارته جرأة أهنيك عليها . وسأحاول أن أحاور مع المحاورين ولكن من الوجهة الدينية ثم أعود لأستمتع بتحليلك الدينى والتاريخى فى سردك لما جاء به  المتشككين وردك عليهم .
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
﴿ ثُمَّ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ أَنِ اتَّبِعْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ﴾سورة النحل – آية 123
إن أكثر ما يصيبنى بالإستغراب هو الطعن من قبل بعض الناس فى أبو الأنبياء سيدنا  إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام وقولهم إن ما جاء بخصوص إبراهيم الخليل أساطير وأنه لا يوجد أى سند تاريخى لماجاء فى الكتب السماوية التوراة والقرآن .
 وسر دهشتى وإستغرابى أن سيدنا إبراهيم الخليل أجمعت الثلاثة أديان السماوية الإسلام والمسيحية واليهودية على أنه رسول ونبى فكما ذكره القرآن الكريم وردت سيرة حياته ايضاً  في التوراة فى سفر التكوين الإصحاح 17:5 وقد نص فيه ( بأن إبراهيم كان مٌباركا من الله  ) كما أن الصابئة أيضاً يعترفون به كنبى من أنبياء الله . فلماذا هذا التشكيك الذى طال فى وقته أديبنا طه حسين ثم تراجع عنه ؟
قد يكون سبب التشكيك المعحزات التى جرت لسيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام مثل إلقاؤه فى النار وخروجه منها سالماً معافى  كما جاء فى سورة الأنبياء (  قالوا حرّقوه وانصروا آلهتكم ان كنتم فاعلين68 قلنا يا نار كوني بردا وسلاما على ابراهيم69  وأرادوا به كيدا فجعلناهم الأخسرين)70 الأنبياء 68-70.
أو ذبحة للطيور وتجميعها بإذن الله وكان يهدف أن يريه ربه معجزة كيف يحيي الموتى وقول الله تعالى له: (أََوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ  ) وقول سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام : (بَلَى وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي ) (وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى قَالَ أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِن قَالَ بَلَى وَلَكِن لِّيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي قَالَ فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِّنَ الطَّيْرِ فَصُرْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ ثُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَلَى كُلِّ جَبَلٍ مِّنْهُنَّ جُزْءًا ثُمَّ ادْعُهُنَّ يَأْتِينَكَ سَعْيًا وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ ) البقرة 260  
أو محاورته مع النمرود الملك الظالم المتأله( أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رَبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ قَالَ أَنَا أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ وَاللَّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ) 285البقرة.
ولكنى أعتقد أن هناك سبب أخر يكمن فى نفس هؤلاء وقد يكون أن الإسلام وضع سيدنا إبراهيم فى مكانة لم يضعه فيها أى من الأديان الأخرى .
سبق للمتشككين أن شككوا فى شخصية سيدنا عمر الفاروق رضى الله عنه بل وأعتبروه شخصية وهمية وقالوا من غير المعقول أن توجد شخصية بهذه المواصفاة وتناسوا متعمدين إيمانه وأنه تلقى الدين وتعلم على يد هادى الإنسانية ومعلمها سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل صلاة وسلام وفى رأى الخاص أن سبب تعمدهم يعود لطعنهم فى الإسلام ورجاله ولكن الطعن فى شخصية سيدنا إبراهيم شىء أخر يحير من كان فى قلبه ذرة من الإيمان .
لقد سبق وأجرى المولى جل شأنه الكثير من المعجزات على يد ألأنبياء ومنهم سيدنا موسى وسيدنا عيسى ولم يشككوا فيهم لأنهم يعتبرون أن هؤلاء الأنبياء الكرام بصفة خاصة من أنبياء بنى إسرائيل ولكن سيدنا إبراهيم رغم الإعتراف به فى جميع الكتب المقدسة إلا أن الإسلام أختصه فى القرآن الكريم بقول الله تعالى :
فى سورة النحل :
إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ أُمَّةً قَانِتًا لِلّهِ حَنِيفًا وَلَمْ يَكُ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ 120شَاكِرًا لِّأَنْعُمِهِ اجْتَبَاهُ وَهَدَاهُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ 121وَآتَيْنَاهُ فِي الْدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَإِنَّهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ 122ثُمَّ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ أَنِ اتَّبِعْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ123 
وقال جل شأنه فى سورة البقرة : وَقَالُواْ كُونُواْ هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى تَهْتَدُواْ قُلْ بَلْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ 135
وقال سبحانه وتعالى فى سورة ألـ عمران : مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلاَ نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِن كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُّسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ 67
ولما كان القرآن الكريم قد نص على أن سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام مسلماً والإسلام جاء إمتداداً للحنيفية ورسول الإسلام نسبه يمتد إلى سيدنا إسماعيا ابن سيدنا إبراهيم لذا كان لا بد من التشكيك فيه من قبل هؤلاء المغرضين . الذين قرأو القرآن الكريم ولم يتدبروه و إنما حاولوا تحريف معنى آياته ولو تدبروا القرآن لكان حكمهم مختلف (أَفَلاَ يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُواْ فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا) النساء 84
فى أنتظار أخى ابن طيبة وأسلوبه الممتع وأتمنى أن أرى مداخلات أكثر للزميلات والزملاء .
أشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## سماح عطية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

*موضوع يحتاج صبر وتقبل لفكرة " من اجتهد وأخطأ فله أجر "
هذا جزء من حديث للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لا أتذكر نصه حالياً

اولاً "طه حسين" أراد أن يمحو أي علاقة تاريخية بين اليهود والعرب 
فرفض عقله تصديق قصة سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام
رغبة في محو أي رابط 
مع أن القرآن بحد ذاته مصدر تاريخي موثق لايقبل خلاف وإن لم يذكر تفاصيل بحتة

ثانياً / لنرى الى أين تنتهي قصة أمنحتب الرابع هذه ومحاولة تمصير شخصية أبو الأنبياء

موضوع متميز أ.معتز جزاك الله خيراً عليه
في حفظ الله*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أ/ معتز
إسمح لي بمداخله بعيد عن الشك في القصه
ولكن عن جزء من القصه
كانت جدتى رحمها الله تحكيلي قصه سيدنا إبراهيم وساره
بصوره شعريه بسيطه
حبيت أفتكرها معاكو

كان ساره والخليل أيام صباهم 
بادعين الحسن والمولى عطاهم
من الدرارى لا صبي ولا بنيه
من الدرارى لا صبي ياابن الاكابر
قوم طاوعنى قوم واتزوج بهاجر
انها حره شريفه مرتضيه
قالها بس يا ساره أنا خايف عليكى
بس من غيره النسا تورد عليكى
حالف العمر مااتزوج عليكى
لو عطونى في خلافك ميت صبيه
لو عطونى في خلافك ما سمحت
افعلى يا بنت عمى ما أمرتى
بس لو على الغيره صبرتى
يتبنالك قصر في الجنه العليه
كحلتها للخليل بعد إن جلتها
بالزبد والمسك وحنه خضبتها
وجه الخليل كتب الكتاب
وانقضاله الأمر سنه محمديه
داس فراش البنت سعدت في علاها
حملت في اسماعيل والمولى عطاها
مسافه خمس اشهر وبانت من خباها
ساره شافتها بقت في نار قويه
ساره شافتها بقت في كيد وحيره
ولحقها من حمل هاجر كل غيره
وقالتلها يا ضرتى بطنك كبيره
الوحم باين عليكى يا صبيه
الوحم باين عطاك رب العباد
دا زمن كياد ومابلغتش مرادى
عشت عاقر والضنا ماجرح فؤادى
إيه يكون الرأى يارب البريه
إيه يكون الرأى ياربى بلاوى
انجرح قلبي ومالقتلوش مداوى
يلا خد هاجر وسافر من قبالى
قالتله إن هاجر جابت بنيه
اقعد وياها في الدار سويه
وإن جابت هاجر ولد
ماهى فضله عندى
خدها وأرميها في جبل السراوندى
 في خلا وجبال ووحوش كسريه
خدها وارميها ولا تقعد حداها
للوحوش ياكلوا الجته ويشربوا دماها
قالها يا ساره ضنايا في حشاها
خافي تشتكينا للذى ربنا شاهد
وإنتى ياساره السبب ومجوزاها
وإنتى ليه غيرتى كده وبقت أحوالك رديه
 خدها ووداها
وأداها جراب ميه وجراب أكل
وقالها أقعدى والتفت وسابها
 ندهت عليه وقالت يا إبراهيم 
قالها نعم
قالتله ربك أمرك تجيبنا هنا
قالها نعم
قالتله إن الله لا يضيعنا..


موضوع شيق جداااا متبعه معاكو
وياريت ماتتأخروش علينا
خالص تقديري
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *ولما كان القرآن الكريم قد نص على أن سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام مسلماً والإسلام جاء إمتداداً للحنيفية ورسول الإسلام نسبه يمتد إلى سيدنا إسماعيا ابن سيدنا إبراهيم لذا كان لا بد من التشكيك فيه من قبل هؤلاء المغرضين . الذين قرأو القرآن الكريم ولم يتدبروه و إنما حاولوا تحريف معنى آياته ولو تدبروا القرآن لكان حكمهم مختلف (أَفَلاَ يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُواْ فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا) النساء 84*
> *فى أنتظار أخى ابن طيبة وأسلوبه الممتع وأتمنى أن أرى مداخلات أكثر للزميلات والزملاء .*
> *أشكركم ودمتم بخير*


*نعم استاذنا الجليل هذا هو لب قضيتنا لان سيدنا براهيم و سيدنا اسماعين من المسلمين شككوا في تواجدهم اصلا*
*و لو قسنا الامور بما قاسوها به لشككنا في كل انبياء الله الذين ليس لهم اي اثار نعرفها و لكن كما قلت سيادتكم فان مرجعنا دائما هو كتاب الله*
*و سنة نبيه عليه افضل صلاة و سلام*
*لو تدبر هؤلاء القران لعلموا ان كل الانبياء مسلمين و ان ديانتهم هي الاسلام*
*و الدليل علي ان سيدنا عيسي كان مسلما و اتباعه كذلك مسلمين ما ورد في كتاب الله يقول جل و علي : [فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ قَالَ مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ * رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا أَنْزَلْتَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ] [آل عمران: 52-53]*
*و الدليل علي اسلام سيدنا ابراهيم هو ما ذكرته سيادتكم في الاي الكريمة : [مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيّاً وَلا نَصْرَانِيّاً وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفاً مُسْلِماً وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ * إِنَّ أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهَذَا النَّبِيُّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ] [آل عمران: 67 -68]*
*و هاكم الدليل علي ان سيدنا اسحاق و سيدنا يعقوب و ابناؤه بما فيهم نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام كانوا مسلمين ايضا : [وَوَصَّى بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ وَيَعْقُوبُ يَا بَنِيَّ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ فَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ * أَمْ كُنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِي قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَهاً وَاحِداً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ ] [البقرة: 132-133]*
*وهذا نوح - عليه السلام -: [فَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَمَا سَأَلْتُكُمْ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلا عَلَى اللَّهِ وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ] [يونس: 72]*
*وهذا موسى - عليه السلام - ومن آمن معه: [وَقَالَ مُوسَى يَا قَوْمِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ آمَنْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ فَعَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُسْلِمِينَ] [يونس: 84]*
*وتفصل الآيات الكريمة التالية القضية فصلاً حاسماً:* 
*[وَقَالُوا كُونُوا هُوداً أَوْ نَصَارَى تَهْتَدُوا قُلْ بَلْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ * قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ ] [البقرة: 135-136]*
*اذا فكل انبياء الله و اتباعهم مسلمين فماذا يقول هؤلاء مدعين العلم* 

*اشكر لسيادتكم استاذنا الجليل حسن المداخلة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> *موضوع يحتاج صبر وتقبل لفكرة " من اجتهد وأخطأ فله أجر "*
> *هذا جزء من حديث للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لا أتذكر نصه حالياً* 
> *اولاً "طه حسين" أراد أن يمحو أي علاقة تاريخية بين اليهود والعرب* 
> *فرفض عقله تصديق قصة سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام*
> *رغبة في محو أي رابط* 
> *مع أن القرآن بحد ذاته مصدر تاريخي موثق لايقبل خلاف وإن لم يذكر تفاصيل بحتة* 
> *ثانياً / لنرى الى أين تنتهي قصة أمنحتب الرابع هذه ومحاولة تمصير شخصية أبو الأنبياء* 
> ...


*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته*
*و هذا نص الحديث وعنْ عمرِو بنِ العاصِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، أنَّهُ سَمِعَ رسولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عليهِ وسَلَّمَ يقولُ: ((إِذَا حَكَمَ الْحَاكِمُ فَاجْتَهَدَ ثُمَّ أَصَابَ فَلَهُ أَجْرَانِ، وَإِذَا حَكَمَ فَاجْتَهَدَ ثُمَّ أَخْطَأَ فَلَهُ أَجْرٌ)). مُتَّفَقٌ عليهِ.*

*و دعيني اتفق معك في ان القران الكريم مصدر تاريخي موثوق به و لا يجوز الاختلاف حول ما جاء به فليس لنا ان ندع بعدم وجود شخصية سيدنا ابراهيم لمجرد انه لا توجد اي اثار تدل علي وجوده و هل توجد اثار تدل علي نبي الله عيسي او نبي الله موسي ؟*

*و انا معك من المنتظرين*

*اشكر لك طيب المداخلة* 
*تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أ/ معتز
> إسمح لي بمداخله بعيد عن الشك في القصه
> ولكن عن جزء من القصه
> كانت جدتى رحمها الله تحكيلي قصه سيدنا إبراهيم وساره
> بصوره شعريه بسيطه
> حبيت أفتكرها معاكو
> 
> كان ساره والخليل أيام صباهم 
> بادعين الحسن والمولى عطاهم
> ...


*اهلا بعودتك ايمان عجبتني جدا القصة اللي سردتيها عن جدتك* 
*ما تقلقيش ان شاء الله هنحاول ننزل كل يوم مداخلة خاصة بالموضوع*
*تحيتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*يستمر الباحث سعد في سرد قصته مستندا الي احداث واقعية في التاريخ الفرعوني و يقول ان امنحتب الرابع عندما بلغ مبلغ الرجال نُصِبَ ملكا مشاركة مع ابيه في الحكم و عند اعتلاؤه العرش مشاركة لابيه سجل اسمه في خرطوش ملكي و لكن هذا الشاب الجريء تجاهل العرف السائد في كتابة اسم اله المملكة – الاله امون رع – ليسجل بدلا منه اسم اله جديد الا و هو " اتون "*
*و كلمة " اتون " رغم كونها مفردة من مفردات المصرية القديمة و رغم التعسف الواضح عند الباحثين لارجاعها الي اصلها القديم لتعني قرص الشمس الا ان هذا الكلام يتهاوي عندما نعرف ان هذه الكلمة بقيت لنا حتي الان لتدل علي المعني الحقيقي لها :*
*فكلمة " اتون " قد تحولت الي " ادون " في العبرية و تكتب في العبرية אל ومعناها سيد ، استاذ ، رب* 
*فلابد ان نسلم بان هذه الكلمة تعني " الله " باللغة المصرية القديمة و لابد ان نسلم بان امنحتب الشاب قد استخدمها بهذا المعني و سيتضح لنا كلما توغلنا في موضوعنا هذا صحة كلامنا*
*انتهي الباحث من هذه النقطة التي حاول فيها رد كلمة اتون المصرية القديمة الي كلمة ادون العبرية او العكس و ان معني كلمة اتون او ادون تعني الله* 
*مازالت لنا عودة*
*انتظرونا*

----------


## سماح عطية

*سأذكر ما فهمته حتى أبقى على خط الإتصال معكم
يبدو أن الكاتب " سعد عبدالمطلب " يحاول أن يثبت أن اخناتون وحد المصريين على عبادة إله واحد
ولكنه لم يكن الشمس كما ذكر التاريخ الفرعوني بل كان يدعو لعبادة الله كمعبود متفرد بالألوهية
ولكن هل قصة تحطيم اخناتون لتماثيل المعبد الجنائزي غرب طيبة وبهذه الطريقة حقيقي ؟!
حسناً سانتظر البقية
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *سأذكر ما فهمته حتى أبقى على خط الإتصال معكم
> يبدو أن الكاتب " سعد عبدالمطلب " يحاول أن يثبت أن اخناتون وحد المصريين على عبادة إله واحد
> ولكنه لم يكن الشمس كما ذكر التاريخ الفرعوني بل كان يدعو لعبادة الله كمعبود متفرد بالألوهية
> ولكن هل قصة تحطيم اخناتون لتماثيل المعبد الجنائزي غرب طيبة وبهذه الطريقة حقيقي ؟!
> حسناً سانتظر البقية
> في حفظ الله*


*نعم اختنا سماح ما ذكرتيه هو موجز ما سبق و اوردناه*
*و تاريخيا لم يرد لنا في الاثار اي ذكر لحادثة تحطيم اخناتون " امنحتب الرابع "*
*لتماثيل ابيه امنحتب الثالث و اشهرهما تمثالي " ممنون " بل حدث العكس* 
*فلقد قام كهنة امون بعد اختفاء اخناتون بهدم مدينته التي بناها لالهه اتون و كانت تدعي اخيتاتون " اخت اتون " و تعني " افق اتون " و موقعها بالمنيا حاليا*
*جاري تكملة الموضوع*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*يستطرد الباحث سعدعبد المطلب محاولا تدعيم فرضيته قائلا ان الاله الجديد الذي عبده اخناتون هو اسم لم يحمله اله بعده في تاريخ الحضارة المصرية القديمة و هو كما يلي : " فليعش رع حور آختي الذي يتهلل في الافق باسمه شو الذي هو آتون "* 
*و يؤيد الباحث فرضيته بكلام الاستاذ " هورنونج " الذي يقول : " حقيقة هذه التسمية ليست مجرد مسمي و انما نوع من انواع النطق بالشهادة – شهادة التوحيد " و التي سيؤكدها كتابة اخناتون في سنة حكمه الثالثة اسم الله الواحد علي خرطوشين من الخراطيش الملكية* 
*و الباحث هنا يسال سؤالا هاما فهو يقول أي ملك هذا الذي يصل به الامر علي ان يقلل من شان نفسه و يقلل من مقامه امام اتباعه ؟ اللهم الا اذا كان الملك نفسه قد اقتنع بدين جديد و بوحدانية مبرهن عليها لا ينتابه فيها أي قلق او تردد او شك و هذا لا يحدث مطلقا و لا يكون الا في حالة واحدة فقط ان يكون الشخص قد حصل مسبقا البرهان بنفسه و اقتنع به و عايشه و تعايش معه و هذا لا يصح الا ان يكون قد راي وحي الله*

**

 
**
*اخناتون يتقرب الي الهه و خلفه زوجته نفرتيتي*

*و ما يدعم قول الباحث حسب قوله هو الصور علي المعابد التي تشير الي عبودية الملك لله فقد تخلي عن فكرة تأليه نفسه فنجد المناظر المصورة علي الحوائط تصور امنحتب الشاب في حياته الخاصة الاسرية و كانه يريد ان يكشف بذلك لكل البشر انه الانسان ابن الانسان و لا يزيد*
*و يقول الباحث ان اخناتون حاول ان يجد مخرجا يقرب للناس فكرة الاله الواحد بعد ان قام بتحطيم تماثيل الالهة و الاصنام فهداه تفكيره الي الشكل البسيط و الرمز المقنع الا و هو اشعة الشمس التي تتدلي من السماء و تنتهي بالايدي البشرية التي تهدي البشر و لا يجب ان يفهم هنا – حسب اقوال الباحث – ان يفهم ان هذا الرمز يدل علي عبادة الشمس !!!!*
*مازالت لنا عودة*
*فصبر جميل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و يستطرد الباحث قائلا ان امنحتب الرابع غير اسمه ليصبح : " اخ ن آتون " و يتعجب البعض من هذا الاسم و لكن يزول العجب عندما نبحث عن هذه المسميات في اللغة المصرية القديمة  :*
*فكلمة اخ تعني خليل* 
*و حرف ن : هو يفيد رابط الاضافة  او حرف جر*
*و آتون : تعني الرب او الله*
*ليصبح معني اسم الملك  " خليل الرب " او " خليل الله "*
*كما تغيرت الاسماء التي تضم كلمة امون في مكوناتها تحولت الي اتون* 
*و هنا يقول الباحث انه واضح الان بعد كل هذا ان الامر لم يكن ليتعلق فقط بان يكون في مصر اله واحد و لكن الامر يتعلق باله بعينه فما كان اسهل من ان يعترف اخناتون بالاله امون و يجعله واحدا و وحيدا دون ان يؤلب عليه الملك و كهنة امون و كهنة الالهة الاخري فهذا دليل جلي علي ان الاله الذي يدعو اليه اخناتون اله اخر من طبيعة مغايرة لتلك التي لامون او لغيره* 
*يشير ادولف إرمان في كتابه ديانة مصر القديمة الي ان عقيدة اخناتون قد وصلتنا عن طريق تسبيحات و ادعية مختلفة في مقابر العمارنة و ان عصر اخناتون هو عصر فيه يزهد المرء فيما يملك و يتوق الي اشباع نهمه بشيء جديد* 
*و يقول إرمان و اذا حاولنا ان نفهم هذا المذهب " الديانة " علي وجه الدقة فاننا نلاحظ انها تتجه نحو الاعتقاد بالتوحيد فانه يوجد اله واحد ليس له شريك في الملك* 
*حتي الان لم يذكر لنا الباحث اي شيء عن سارة و هاجر زوجتي سيدنا ابراهيم*
*هذا ما سنعرفه في المداخلة التالية*
*انتظرونا*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*المحبوبة كيا*
*نستطرد مع باحثنا فيقول ان اخناتون كانت له زوجة اخري تدعي  " كيا " و نظرا لان " نفرتيتي " كانت تحمل لقب " الزوجة الملكية الكبرى " فان كيا كانت تحمل لقب " المحبوبة الكبري للملك " و هذا اللقب يرفعها عاليا عن باقي نساء الحريم دون ان يكون لها دور ديني في عقيدة اخناتون كذلك الذي كان للملكة نفرتيتي* 
*و لقد كانت كيا تاتي في الرسومات خلف نفرتيتي كما لو كانت واحدة من بناتها و لم تكن تلبس تاجا ملكيا و لم يوضع اسمها في خرطوش ملكي* 
*و رغم ان شخصية " كيا " معروفة تماما لدي الباحثين الا ان ذكرها نادر في كثير من المراجع التاريخية و يكاد ذلك يقتصر علي الكتب المتخصصة جدا مما يدعو في الواقع الي الشك و الريبة لا في شخصيتها و لكن في نوايا البعض الذين يتعمدون محوها من الوجود !!!*
*يقول علماء الاثار ان كيا انجبت لاخناتون ابنتين و ولدا و هذا الولد هو توت عنخ امون و ان كان الباحث يري انه ليس توت عنخ امون و ان اسمه هو " نفر نفرو آتون مري كيا " و ترجمة هذا الاسم هي : " نور انوار الرب و المحبوب من امه كيا "* 
*بقى لنا ان نعرف معني اسم السيدة " كيا " و هل هو اسم مصري ام لا ثم نتابع موضوعنا* 
*كيا تعني : الغريبة او الاجنبية*
*و كلمة الغريبة او الاجنبية بالعبرانية تعني هاجر*
*و هاجر كلمة تتكون من مقطعين*
*ها و هي اداة التعريف في العبرانية*
*جر و اعني غريب او اجنبي*

*اما نفرتيتي فهي سارة*
*فنفرتيتي بالمصرية القديمة تعني الجميلة او النبيلة* 
*اما بالعبرية فتعني سارا و سارا تعني امراة من طبقة النبلاء او وزيرة او " شسارة " زوجة ابراهيم*
*لنا عودة اخيرة*
*انتظرونا*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الصديق العزيز / ابن طيبة
تعلم أننى أحب جدى أخناتون وسبق لى أن ذهبت معه فى مغامرات على صفحات منتدانا . لذا فأننى أتابع ما تكتبه عن جدى بحب وأستمتاع . لذا اشكرك مرة أخرى على هذا الموذوع الشيق .
كان لى موضوع خاص عن أخناتون بنفس قاعتنا كتبته فى مارس 2007 وكان لك مدخلات ممتازة فيه وقد نقل هذا الموضوع بأسمه ( أخناتون ما له وما عليه ) لمنتديات كثيرة بعضها ألتزم الأمانة وكتب أنه منقول من ابناء مصر والأغلبية لم تلتزم بالأمانة . 
ولو سمحت لى فقد نسخت الموضوع وسأنقله هنا فقد يكون فى ذكره داخل موضوعك ما يفيد .
إخناتون 1405( آتون مسرور )- 1370 ق.م



مصر هى المعلمة الأولى للعالم قاطبة فقد أبدع الإنسان المصرى وقدم حضارة عريقة سبقت حضارات شعوب العالم •• لقد كانت مصر أول دولة فى العالم القديم عرفت مبادئ الكتابة وابتدعت الحروف والعلامات الهيروغليفية فنحن أول دولة فى العالم لها تاريخ مكتوب ونظم ثابتة ولذلك اعتبرت بكافة المعايير أما للحضارات الإنسانية• مصر احتضنت الأنبياءفقد ظهر فيها نبى الله أدريس الذى زفعه الله مكاناً عالياً والذى يعرفه المصريون بأسم أزوريس وجاء إليها أبو الأنبياء إبراهيم عليه السلام وتزوج منها أم العرب السيدة هاجر •• وجاء إليها يوسف الصديق عليه السلام وأصبح فيها وتبعه إليها أبوه يعقوب وباقى أخوته •• وولد على أرضها موسى عليه السلام ودار أعظم حوار بين الله عز وجل وبينه على أرضها• وإلى مصر لجأت العائلة المقدسة السيدة مريم العذراء والسيد المسيح طفلاً ويوسف النجار وقاموا برحلة تاريخية مباركة فى أرضها ••وفيها ظهر إخناتون الذى دعا لعبادة إله واحد فى وقت تعددت فيه عبادة الألهة . 


لنبداء بموسوعة مصر القديمه: سليم حسن- الجزء الخامس 
وقبل أن نتكلم عن أخناتون لا بد لنا من العودة لعهد أبيه الملك أمنحتب الثالث الذى كان كله عهد سلام ومهادنة ولم تحدث فيه إلا حملة واحدة إرسلت إلى بلاد كوش ( النوبة ) وكان نائب الملك يسمى مر موسى أى أن اسم موسى كان اسم مصرياً خالصاً . 
كان أمنحتب الثالث زير نساء فقد كان يعشق النساء من جميع الإجناس وكان يرسل لعماله ولحكام الدول المجاورة ليرسلوا اليه بالمئات من الصبايا الحسان الأبكار ومع ذلك فقد ملكه حب زوجته الملكة تى التى كانت من طبقات الشعب حتى أن نفوذها أمتد للسيطرة على مقاليد الدولة خاصة بعد مرض زوجها بسبب إنغماسه فى أحضان النساء فأقترحت عليه أن يستعين بابنهما أخناتون ليشارك ابيه الحكم وظل يشارك والده فى الحكم اكثر من تسع سنوات وقد قال بعض المؤرخين أن هذه الفترة طالت إلى أثنى عشر عاماً .
مات أمنحتب الثالث وهو لم يتجاوز الخمسين ربيعاً فخلفه أبنه إخناتون على عرش البلاد وكان إخناتون ظل لأبيه فقد ورث عنه حب النساء من المصريين والأجانب حتى أنه أفرد لهما جناح فى قصره .
أنصب أهتمام أخناتون بالمسائل الدينية السياسية ولم يقم فى عهده بأى حملات حربيه فى المستعمرات المصرية الأسيوية على الرغم من تردى الأحوال فى هذه المستعمرات وإرسال حكلمها فى طلب النجدة من الملك إخناتون وإن كانت السلطة المركزية للحكومة لم تضعف فى المستعمرات النوبية أو فى بقاع وادى النيل بصفة عامة .ويدل على ذلك نجاحه فى محو إسم الأله آمون وصوره باقى الألهه من كل أنحاء وادى النيل .
وهنا نعود للألهة المصرية وأقدمها رع وعلى الرغم من أن كهنة آمون قد قرنوا اسمه بالاله رع ليضمنوا لعبادته الأستمرار إلا أن الطريق كان مهياء بعض الشيء للعودة لعبادة إله الشمس أو رب الشمس وحده ورمز له بقرصها الذي سماه آتون وقال عن معبوده..( أنه واحد لا شريك له) و افلح في نشر مذهبه في طول البلاد وعرضها و في القضاء على المذاهب الاخرى.. بدون كبير عناء..
مما يدل على ان الاذهان كانت مستعدة لقبوله.. و على ان للفرعون قداسة, وعلى ان قوله لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه و لا من خلفه.. و أنه معصوم من الخطأ, و القول ما قال وهذه بلا شك أفكار كان يخضع لها الشعب. لأنهم كانوا يعتقدون أن الملك إله وابن إله..
وقد وجدت صورة فى مقبرة ( حوى ) أحد رجال البلاط ظهر فى جهة منها أمنحتب الثالث على العرش وبجواره زوجته تى وفىالجانب المقابل أخناتون ةنفرتيتى وعليهما تاج الملك ووجد قرص الشمس آتون مرسوماً فوق كل منهما مرسلاً أشعته التى تتدلى منها أيادى ترمز للخير التى يمنحها المعبود وهذا يدل على أن الفترة السابقة لأخناتون كانت تعد المسرح لما فعله أخناتون بعد ذلك بتوحيد الألهه فى إله واحد هو آتون رع كما أن أمنحتب الثالث أطلق على قارب له اسم آتون .بل أن هذه الشواهد تمتد لجده الأكبر تحتمس الرابع فقد ظهر على لوحة بجوار معبد ابو الهول وهو يعبد قرص الشمس ( آتون ) كما أن تحتمس الرابع هو أول من ثار على كهنة آمون وانتزع من يدهم وظيفة رئيس كهنة القطرين .
إذاً فأن الأمور كانت مهيأة أمام أمنحتب الرابع لعبادة إله الشمس وحده والقضاء على المذاهب الأخرى مما يدل على أن الأذهان كانت مستعدة لقبوله وقد غير اسمه من أمنحتب ليزيل أسم آمون وجعله أخناتون ليلحق بأسمه أسم آتون .هذا المليك أخناتون الذي بدا لنا سديد الرأي راجح العقل صافى النفس صائب النظر فيما اتخذه من إصلاح ديني يتمثل في توحيد الإله. من الغريب أن صاحب هذه المثل العليا. في الأصلاح.. كان شاذًا في عقله.. منحدرا للحضيض في بعض تصرفاته .
..
أما شذوذه الجسمى فلم يكن له يد فيه فقد كانت هيئته غير متناسبة بين أعضائها أما شذوذه العقلى فقد أعده البعض فى مخالفته لأهل عصره فى عدم تشيعه لألهة طيبة أما شذوذه الخلقي فهذا موضع الغرابه و قد وصل فيه إلى مرتبة يتنزه عنها الحيوان الأعجم..إذا صح ما قيل.. فإننا لفي شك مريب في تلك العلاقه بينه و بين أخيه (سمنكارع) إذ كان حبه له و تعلقه به خارجا عن نطاق العقل و المألوف..فأطلق عليه لقبا نسويا من القاب زوجته..وهو ( الجمال الفائق لآتون) ولا يخجل من ان يطلق عليه(محبوبه)
و لا يخجل من ان يمثل علاقته الشاذه تلك في لوحه محفوظه الان في متحف برلين وإن انحطاطه الخلقي ليتجلى كذلك..في زواجه من ابنته الثالثه (عنسخ ان با آتون)التي اصبحت زوجه لتوت عنخ آمون فيما بعد.
كما تلمس خشونته في تحوله عن حبه لزوجته الجميله (نفرتيتي) و سوء معاملته لها كما تخبرنا بذلك آثار تلك الحقبه مما جعل نفرتيتى تهجر قصرها طوعاً أو كرهاً ومعها توت عنخ آمون إلى قصر أخر بالمدينة يسمى ظل رع .وقد أمر أخناتون بمحو أسم نفرتيتى من جميع الأماكن ووضع بدلاً منها اسم أخيه سمنكارع وزوجته أبنت أخناتون مريت آتون 
ونعود لزواج أخناتون من ابنته عنخس إن باآتون ونقول أن الزواج بين الملك وأبنته لم يكن شائعاً ولم نعرف منه إلا ثلاث حالات فقط ( الحالة الأولى زواج أمنحتب الثالث من ابنته ست آمون ويقال أنها أخته بنت تحتمس الرابع والحالة الثانية اخناتون وابنته عنخس إن آتون والحالة الثالثة لرعمسيس الثانى فقد تزج بأثنين من بناته على أقل تقدير ) وهنا لابد للإشارة لقول أخر فى أن نفرتيتى هى أخت إخناتون من الملكة تى . 
بنى إخناتون عاصمته الجديده (إختاتون) في سرعه, ولما هاجر إخناتون اليها.. تبعه جم غفير من الاشراف و كبار رجال الدوله. اقتناعا بدينه الجديد ربما . أو جريا وراء مغانم ينتظرونها , فالكثير من الناس يقتفون اثر النجم الساطع, ويولون ظهورهم للكوكب الافل, او هاجروا اليها فرارا من أذى اتباع آ مون إن بقوا في طيبه على مذهبهم الجديد متعبدين لإلهه الواحد.. ظل اخناتون يحكم في عاصمته بتل العمارنه.مده طويله بانيا لالهه الواحد معابد في مختلف انحاء مصر..
لكن الملك الجديد تعرض للعديد من محاولات الانقلاب و المؤامرات..فاتخذ حرسه من رجال ( المازوي) وهم اقوام
اشداء من رجال اهل النوبه.. ومع هذه الحيطه تمت المؤامره عليه.. و التي اشترك فيها هؤلاء الاجانب( المازوي)ولولا يقظة رئيس الشرطه (ماحو) لنجحت المؤامره ولقضي على ( اخناتون) وقتها على ابشع صوره
..
و الواقع ان هذا الانقلاب الديني الذي احدثه اخناتون جاء سابقا لاوانه ولو انه يدل على تفكير متقدم لفرعون مصر ولقد تقبله الناس مرضاة لراعيهم و سيدهم و اكنهم لم يكونوا مخلصين له مرتاحين اليه اللهم الا في اختاتون نفسها حيث الملك يقيم..وحيث ذوي الزلفى و الاطماع يحرقون البخور بين يديه
,
لم تستطع تلك المبادىء الفلسفيه العاليه التي اتى بها اخناتون ونادى بها الأنبياء المرسلون من بعده ان تحفظ امبراطوريته سليمه من بواعث الوهن والتصدعفقد رزق بطانه سيئه مرتشيه ضربت حجابا كثيفا بينه و بين الحقائق المؤلمه التي كانت تتورط فيها امبراطوريته العظيمه..فما كانت تفقه إلا على الزيف من الاخبارالساره..أما المآسي
والثورات وغضب الشعب ومخاوفه فما كانت تصل للملك من باطنته..
فكان بينه و بين الحقيقه هوه كبيره و ليس من اخلاصك للعرش ان تقدم لصاحبه ما يسره و يرضيه.. وان كان كاذبا زائفا وان تبعد عنه ما يقضه ان كان حقيقه لا مراء فيها..وهذا هو عمل البطانه الصالحه
..
للاسف لم يجد اخناتون هذه البطانه المخلصه فتزلزلت اركان امبراطوريته وهو لا يدري شيئا بل أن سخرية القدر تجعله 
:يرسل الى مختلف بقاع مملكته الواسعه غير عالم بما فيها يقول لرعاياه
اعلموا ان المليك يتمتع بكل عافيه مثل الشمس في السماء.. و ان جنوده و عرباته الحربيه تجوس خلال الديار الجنوبيه و الشماليه, و تطوي كل مكان تشرق عليه الشمس و تغرب في أمن و سلام

وبعد, فقد قضى الرجل نحبه بعد أن حكم مصر ثمانية عشر عاما ولا نعرف طريق موته.. ولكن ما نعرفه هو ان الرجل قد مات في وقت لمع فيه نجم مملكة (الختيا) وازدادت قوة و شوكه فأخذت تطرق ابواب سيدتها مصر و تهاجم حدودها آملة ان تسودها
والأن نبداء فى المناقشات ونقول :
هل كان أخناتون نبى ؟
وهل ما فعله من أخلاق الأنبياء ؟
وهل التمثال الموجود فى برلين ويجلس فيه أخيه سمنكارع على حجره بشكل مقزز حقيقى ؟
هل هو سيدنا إبراهيم الخليل أبو الأنبياء ؟
هل هو سيدنا موسى ؟
هل هو فرعون الخروج ؟
هل هو أوديب الذى عشق أمه الملكة تى ؟
هل ما كتب عن أخناتون وعن شذوذه حقيقى ؟
هل توجد أخطاء فى ترجمة اللغة الهيروغليفية ؟

لنسبح مع هذه الترنيمة التى كان يرددها كان يرددها اخناتون
وهي تقول أن الإله واحد لا شريك له .

( خلق الاله الكون وحده .. ولم يكن بجانبه أحد ...خلق ولم يُخلق .. 

هو الأب وهو الأم وليسله ولد(
ويقول أيضاً
ان الله واحد غير مرتبط بزمان او مكان فهو الذي أرسى الزمان وخلق المكان 
اليكم بعض الترانيم المبهرة 
اله واحد ...عرشه في السماء وظله على الارض فوق المحسوسات و محيط بكل شىء 
موجود بلا ولادة ...أبدي بلا موت 
ويقول الاله خلقت كل شىء وحدي ولم يكن بجواري أحد . بكلمتي خلقت ما أريد ... خلقت الارض وما تحتها و السموات وما فوقها و المحيطات و ما في اعماقها 
والجبال وما في بطونها 
ان من يمسه نور الاله يخرج من الظلمات الى النور 


ينفخ الروح في الارحام فيحييكم لتسعوا في الارض حياة التجربة 
ثم يميتكم لتعودوا الى الارض التي خرجتم منها ثم يحييكم لتخرجوا من القبور
لتقفوا أمام الميزان ليزن أعمالكم وقلبكم شهيد عليكم 
و ينطق الاله بالحكم اما الخلود في طبقات الجنة أو الفناء في دركات النعيم ) عقيدة اوزوريس(
خلق الاله كل ما يرى وما لا يرى . يرى كل ما خلق ولا يراه احد من خلقه 
انت الاول فليس قبلك شىء وانت الاخر فليس بعدك شىء ...
وانت الظاهر فليس فوقك شىء ...وانت الباطن فليس دونك شىء
وهنا أجد تشابه كبير بين الترانيم وبين ما حاول البهائيين تقليد القرآن الكريم ومكاكاته فكانت آياتهم المزعومة اشبه بالترانيم المصرية القديمة فهل أخذوا عنها ؟
وقد سبق لى القول إستناداً ‘لى كتابات صديقى المهندس عاطف هلال بأن التوراة أنزلت بلغة موسى وموسى كان لا يتكلم إلا اللغة المصرية القديمة وقد كتب الأستاذ سعد عبد المطلب العدل عن اللغة الهيروغلافية فقال :
الهيروغليفية هو مصطلح دارج يطلق مرة على الكتابة والخطوط الخاصة باللغة المصرية وتارة أخرى يطلق على اللغة المصرية القديمة نفسها ، وقد يعجب البعض وبحق من الربط بين هذه اللغة والقرآن الكريم ، ولكن العجب سرعان ما يزول إذا علمنا أن الكتب السماوية الأولى أو الصحف الأولى كلها وبلا استثناء قد تنزلت باللغة المصرية؛ فصحف إبراهيم عليه السلام تنزلت باللغة المصرية لأنه شخصية مصرية خالصة ( هذه هو موضوع كتابى : إخناتون أبو الأنبياء وكتاب الخليل إخناتون فى القرآن الكريم) كما أن توراة موسى عليه السلام تنزلت باللغة المصرية لأن سيدنا موسى لم يكن يعرف لغة أخرى غيرها فهو قد ولد وتربى وعاش فى مصر فى كنف فرعون مصر وبعث أيضا إلى فرعون مصر .
والعجيب فى الموضوع أن يهود الجزيرة العربية وهم ورثة هذا التراث من عهد سيدنا إبراهيم كانوا ما يزالون يتكلمون هذه اللغة حتى بعثة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولهذا جاءت افتتاحيات السور ال 29 فى القرآن لتخاطبهم بهذه اللغة ولتورد لهم علامة وأمارة على صدق رسالة محمد الذى لم يكن يعلم من هذه اللغة شيئا
والبعض يستشهد بالآيات الدالة على عربية القرآن( 11 آية) ويريد أن يرفض أقوالى ولكن العجب يزول حين نعلم أن معجزات الرسول محمد صلعم ليست القرآن فحسب ولكنها معجزتان : 
المعجزة الأولى وهى السبع المثانى وهى تخاطب يهود الجزيرة العربية خاصة وتورد لهم سببا فى الإيمان بالرسالة ، وهذه المعجزة لم تشترط عربيتها فجاءت بلغة صحف إبراهيم وموسى المصرية القديمة وبها ومن خلالها آمن الحبر اليهودى عبد الله بن سلام 
المعجزة الثانية : القرآن العظيم وبه يخاطب العرب ويتحداهم الله به فى لغتهم كما تحدى اليهود فى لغتهم ولهذا جاء باللغة العربية
يقول الله عز وجل فى سورة الحجر مخاطبا الرسول محمد صلعم
" ولقد آتيناك سبعا من المثانى والقرآن العظيم "
إذن المأخذ الوحيد على كتابى يتهاوى أمام هذه الآية التى توضح التوازى فى نزول معجزتين أولاهما السبع المثانى الهيروغليفية وهى افتتاحيات السور ال29 والقرآن العظيم الذى تنزل بعربية فصحى
وطبعاً أن أختلف مع الكاتب فيما ذهب اليه لكن انزل القرآن عربيا
(( ان انزلناه قرانا عربيا((ولم يقل هيروغليفية وهناك فرق طبعا بينهم ولا يمكننا الربط بينهم ولكنى أوردت ما قاله لأسأل سؤال جديد من منا يعرف كيفية نطق اللغة الهيروغلافية القديمة وهل كانت تنطق بحروف عربية ؟ حتى أن المنطقة كلها كانت متصلة مع بعضها لغوياً وعندما هرب سيدنا موسى لمدين التى ينتسب اسمها لمديان بن ابراهيم الخليل لم يجد مشقة فى التكلم مع أهلها وكانوا يسمونه بالمصرى ونبى قوم مدين هو شعيب ابن ميكيل بن يشجن ذكره ابن إسحاق. ويقال: شعيب بن يشخر بن لاوي بن يعقوب. قال ابن عساكر: ويقال جدته، ويقال أمه بنت لوط. إذاً فشعيب الذى قابله سيدنا موسى غير شعيب النبى وقوله لموسى نجوت من القوم الظالمين يدل على أن مدين لم تكن خاضعة لسلطان الفرعون وكان أهل مدين من العرب وهي قريبة من أرض مَعَان من أطراف الشام
واللغة في المنطقة كلها تداخلت بسبب قرب بعضها من بعض، وكثرة الهجرات فيما بينهم، وحركة التجارة بينهم، والتجار هم الذين حملوا يوسف إلى أرض مصر، ويوسف عليه السلام كلم إخوته بعد أن أصبح عزيز مصر بلغتهم، وفهموا عليه ولم يشكوا بمصريته. 
وقيل إن الفراعنة هم من هجرة سامية من العراق، الموطن الأول لإبراهيم عليه السلام ، وانتقال مثل هذا يكون له أثره الكبير أيضًا في تقارب اللغتين. 
ودلل البعض على أن اصل فراعنة مصر عربية وأنهم من نسل سام بن نوح وأن الفرعون الذي عاش في زمن موسى عليه السلام وأهلكه الله بالغرق اسمه الوليد بن مصعب بن ريان وقال ابن كثير)وفرعون علم على كل من ملك مصر كافرا من العماليق 000 ويقال كان اسم فرعون الذي كان في زمن موسى عليه السلام الوليد بن مصعب بن الريان وقيل مصعب بن الريان فكان من سلالة عمليق بن الأود بن إرم بن سام بن نوح وكنيته أبو مرة 00) 
وفي تفسير ابن أبي حاتم؛ (عن ابن إسحق قال لم يكن منهم فرعون أعتا على الله ولا أعظم قولا ولا أطول عمرًا في ملكه منه وكان اسمه فيما ذكر لي الوليد بن مصعب)
وتسأل البعض اين مومياء إخناتون هل سرقت أم أنه مدفون فى مكان لا يعلمه إلا الله ورجح البعض أنه فرعون الخروج .
عموماً هناك رأى جاء بموقع عمرو خالد لعضو أسمه منتصر طموس رأى أن فرعون موسى غرق بجيشه وأن جثثهم ما زالت مدفونة فى قاع البحر وقد أورد مثل هذا الرأى زميلنا بالمنتدى غريب الدار. فهل يا ترى إخناتون هو فرعون الخروج خاصة بأن موميات رمسيس الثانى وأبنه مرنبتاح موجودة وإن كانت مومياء مرنبتاح بها أثار من أملاح البحر .
(وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْياً وَعَدْواً حَتّىَ إِذَآ أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنّهُ لآ إِلِـَهَ إِلاّ الّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنوَاْ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ [90]آلاَنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ [91]فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنّ كَثِيراً مّنَ النّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ [92] ) سورة: يونس
وهنا يثور سؤال جديد أين غرق فرعون .؟
هناك رأى أخر أن أحناتون هو الفرعون الذى كان فى عهد سيدنا يوسف وأنه آمن به وكان حساب من قالوا بهذا الرأى أن المدة بين سيدنا "إبراهيم" وسيدنا "يوسف" قريبة جدا فسيدنا "يوسف" هو :- "يوسف" بن "يعقوب" بن "إسحاق" بن "إبراهيم" أي أن سيدنا "إبراهيم" هو الجد الثاني له تزوج سيدنا "إبراهيم" بالسيدة "هاجر" ثم مكث فترة ( 13 سنة ) بالتقريب ورزق "بإسحاق" من السيدة "سارة" .أي بعد مغادرته لمصر بحوالي ( 14 سنة ) تقريبا .



أيضا تكوين الإصحاح الخامس والعشرين(19) وهذه مواليد إسحاق بن إبراهيم ، ولد إبراهيم إسحاق وكان إسحاق ابن أربعين سنة لما اتخذ لنفسه زوجة وصلى إسحاق إلى الرب لأجل امرأته لأنها كانت عاقرا فاستجاب له الرب فحبلت وتزاحم الولدان في بطنها فخرج الأول أحمر كله كفروة شعر فدعوا اسمه عيسو . وبعد ذلك خرج أخوه ويده قابضة بعقب عيسو فدعى يعقوب وكان إسحاق ابن ستين سنة لما ولدتهما *

ونجد سيدنا "يعقوب" رزق بسيدنا "يوسف" بعد أن رزق قبله بأحد عشر ولدا ، جاء في القرآن سورة يوسف أية(4) إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَباً وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ*


وعلى حساب التوراة تكون الفترة الزمنية بين نزول سيدنا "إبراهيم" مصر وبين تفسير سيدنا "يوسف" لرؤيا الملك سنجدها ( 114 سنة ) بعد مغادرة سيدنا "إبراهيم" لمصر وإنجابه لسيدنا "إسحاق" الذي أنجب أبنه سيدنا "يعقوب" وهو ابن ( 60 سنة ) ، وسيدنا"يعقوب" ذهب إلى خاله في بلاد حاران وعمره تقريبا ( 15 سنة ) وعمل ( 14 سنة ) وأنجب في 11 سنه

سيكون المجموع ( 14 + 60 + 15 + 14 + 11 = 114 سنة ) وإضافة ضياع سيدنا "يوسف" وهو ابن ( 17 سنه ) في مصر وإضافة حياته في بيت "العزيز" ( 13 سنه ) وسجنه ( 9 سنوات )

يكون المجموع ( 114 + 17 + 13 + 9 = 153 سنه ) تقريبا بين نزول سيدنا "إبراهيم" لمصر وتفسير سيدنا "يوسف" لرؤيا الملك والقرآن الكريم لم يحدد تواريخ ولكن قال ولبث في السجن بضع سنين ، ولما بلغ أشده ، والأشد من ( 15 : 40 سنه ) تقريبا وقال الوارد يا بشراي هذا غلام .(

وسن الغلام من ( 7 : 15 سنه ) أي خرج من السجن تقريبا في سن ما بين( 25 : 28 سنة ) ، ولم يذكر في القرآن الكريم أية تواريخ تقطع بالمدة الحقيقية بين سيدنا "إسحاق" وسيدنا "يعقوب" .

لكن بهذه الحسبة تكون المدة متقاربة ويشترك القرآن الكريم مع التوراة في إبراز هذه المدة الزمنية المتقاربة .

وبالتالي عندما نعود إلى التاريخ ونقارن بين ظروف الملوك عن طريق أثارهم كي نتأكد من المسافة بينهما ، فالمعروف أن سيدنا "يوسف" كانت رؤياه كما ذكرت في القرآن سورة يوسف الآية(46) يُوسُفُ أَيُّهَا الصِّدِيقُ أَفْتِنَا في سَبْعِ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعِ سُنْبُلاتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ لَّعلى أَرْجِعُ إِلَى النَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ *

وبعد تصديق الملك لفتوى سيدنا "يوسف" ، قال تعالى في سورة يوسف أية(54) وَقَالَ المَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ أَسْتَخْلِصْهُ لِنَفْسِي فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَهُ قَالَ إِنَّكَ اليَوْمَ لَدَيْنَا مَكِينٌ أَمِينٌ *

فقد جعل الملك سيدنا "يوسف" على خزائن الأرض .

قال تعالى سورة يوسف أية(56:55) قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفيظٌ عليمٌ * وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنَّا لِيُوسُفَ في الأَرْضِ يَتَبَوَّأُ مِنْهَا حَيْثُ يَشَاءُ نُصِيبُ بِرَحْمَتِنَا مَن نَّشَاءُ وَلاَ نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ المُحْسِنِينَ *

أي أن الملك في هذا الزمان آمن بـ "يوسف" ورب "يوسف" ، ووحد الله ؛ فجعل سيدنا "يوسف" بمثابة وزير اقتصاد في هذا الزمان والآثار والتاريخ يشهدان على ذلك ويؤكدانه ، فإذا رجعنا إلى آثار وتاريخ مصر وبحثنا عن دلائل التوحيد سنجد ملك مصر الذي أطلقوا عليه "أمنحتب" الرابع "إخناتون" والذي تولى الحكم شريكا لأبيه ولكن منذ أن أصبح له شئ في الأمر بدأ يفكر في الدعوة إلى عبادة التوحيد متمثلة في الشمس كما رآها العلماء ولكن حقيقة الأمر هي ما وراء الشمس وهو الله، ونجد أنه في السنة الرابعة من حكمه قد ترك مدينة طيبة العاصمة الرسمية للدولة المصرية القديمة وأسس مدينته المشهورة في تل العمارنة بالمنيا ونجدة أيضاً اهتم في بناء مدينته الجديدة بإنشاء ما يطلقون عليها "الصومعة" أي مخازن الغلال و قد اتجه لعبادته الجديدة وعلى هذا نجد رسوماته على الجدران قبل عبادة الله بصورة مختلفة عما كانت عليه بعد ذلك فقد كان يظهر قوياً شامخاً متكبراً وبعد عبادته الله تواضع تواضعاً شديداً وظهرت رسوماته ونقوشه التي كانت لا تبالغ في وصفه فظهر من خلالها مترهل الجسد وكرشه واضح على غير عادة الفن المصري القديم ، ولكن "فرعون" كان في مظهره الحقيقي لا ينظر إلى وجهه لقباحته وهذه صورة لوجه"فرعون" محنطة وفيه تظهر ملامح وجهه تقريبا والصورة خير دليل على قباحته فأنا لا أتكلم من وحي خيالي ، ولكن إن نظرنا إلى رسوماته نجدها كانت تصوره جميل المنظر عظيم الهيبة على غير حقيقته والمقارنة بين موميائه وأثاره تشهد عليه .ويوجد نقشاً في المتحف القومي بالقاهرة لإخناتون على حجر جيري حيث تركع أمامه بعض الوفود الأجنبية دليلا على وفرة الخيرات في عهده وتحكمه في مقاليد أمور عديدة 
لم تتوقف البحوث والتخمينات عند هذا الحد واليكم رأى أخر 
إذا كان بعض الباحثين من غير المتخصصين فى التاريخ أو الآثار، ومنهم المصرى الأصل البريطانى الجنسية أحمد عثمان، قد ذهبوا فى مزاعمهم إلى أن الفرعون المصرى أخناتون هو نفسه النبى موسى عليه السلام، فإن الباحث سعد عبد المطلب العدل يذهب أيضاً إلى أن إخناتون هو نبي، ولكنه ليس النبى موسي، بل هو النبى إبراهيم عليه السلام. وقد صنف سعد عبد المطلب العدل كتابين كبيرين فى هذا المجال، أولهما هو "أخناتون أبو الأنبياء" "دار النيل للطباعة والنشر"، والثانى هو "الخليل أخناتون فى القرآن الكريم". 
ويوضح العدل فى دراسته، التى استغرقت أكثر من أربعمئة صفحة من القطع الكبير فى الكتابين، أن الملك إخناتون "زوج الملكة الحسناء نفرتيتي، والمعروف بأنه هو الذى دعا إلى التوحيد فى مصر القديمة" هو نفسه الفارس إبراهيم الخليل، وهو نفسه "خل شمش" والذى هو نفسه أيضاً "حمورابي"، ويقول العدل: فى وقت كان يعبد فيه العالم القديم مئات ومئات من الآلهة، وكانت الأصنام تقدس ويسجد الناس لها، تقدم الفارس والخليل أخناتون المصرى بكل ما أوتيت بشريته من جسارة ليحمل أشرف رسالة تنويرية يحملها بشر، ويشن حرباً على كل الآلهة المزيفة، متحملاً تبعاتها، فقاسى فى حياته الصراع والتحدى والتطاول على فكره ورسالته وبدنه، ونزع نزعاً من على كرسى عرش الدنيا، عرش المملكة المصرية، ليهيم بالمسؤولية فى أرجاء المعمورة، فلم يتوان، ولم يكل . 
ولكى يبرهن سعد عبد المطلب العدل على نظريته، فإنه يبدأ فى دراسته بالتقاط طرف الخيط من الاسم الملكى لوالد الفرعون أخناتون، وهو الملك "أمنحتب الثالث" ومسماه الملكى "نب ماعت رع" والذى ينطق فى اللهجة السامية "نمروزا" والتى هى عين "نمروز"، فهو الملك النمروز الطاغية المتأله! ويرسم الباحث سيناريو الأحداث التاريخية موضحاً أن الملك "أمنحتب الثالث" ادعى كما هو وارد بنقوش معبده بأنه قد ولد بشكل مباشر من الإله "آمون"، ومن ثم فهو إله وابن اله، وبالتالى فقد انتشرت عبادته بهذه الصفة، وأن ابنه النابه أخناتون قد أدرك منذ صغره بطلان ذلك، وكان يرى كيف تصنع تماثيل الآلهة، وفطن إلى أنها لا تنفع ولا تضر، وأنه أراد أن يلقن مجتمعه درساً، فقام بتحطيم التماثيل فى معبد والده، مبقياً فقط على تمثال واحد من تمثالى "أمون" سليماً، وهو ما يلتقى مع القصة المروية بالكتب المقدسة. ثم يعرض الباحث لاسم "إبرام"، وهو الاسم العربى للنبى إبراهيم، مؤكداً مصرية الاسم المكون من ملصقين هما: "إبر" وتعنى بالمصرية القديمة "جواد"، "رام" وتعنى "رجل"، وبذلك يصبح معنى الاسم هو الرجل على الجواد أو الفارس، وهو ما يشير إلى واقعة تخفى الفارس أخناتون أثناء تحطيمه للتماثيل الوثنية، ويعلن أخناتون فى خرطوشه الملكى أنه ملك القطرين، بينما "آتون" هو إله السماوات والأرض فى إشارة مبكرة للتوحيد. 
ويلقب الباحث الملكة "نفرتيتي" بـ "السيدة نفرتيتي" باعتبارها السيدة "سارة" فى التراث الديني، والتى أنجب منها سيدنا ابراهيم "أخناتون" ابنه "إسحاق"، وهو اسم يرى الباحث أنه اسم مصرى أصيل ويعنى "البري" أو "الوحشي". بل إن اسم "أخناتون" نفسه والمكون من ملصقين هما "أخن" بمعنى "حبيب" و"آتون" بمعنى الله، أى أنه حبيب الله أو "خليل الله"!.
وقد أثار كتابا سعد عبد المطلب العدل الجدل فى أعقاب صدورهما فى مصر، وتصدى لهما بعض المتخصصين فى التاريخ وعلوم الآثار، ومن بينهم الدكتور عبد الحليم نور الدين الأستاذ بكلية الآثار والأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للآثار سابقاً الذى أوضح أن القول بأن إخناتون هو سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام هو قول فى منتهى الخطورة، لأنه لا يوجد دليل مادى واحد عليه، ولأن شكل أخناتون وخصائصه وسلوكه لا توحى بأنه من الرسل، ثم أن القيمة الصوتية للاسم وهو "أخ إن آتون"، أى المخلص لآتون، بعيدة تماماً عن الاسم "إبراهيم". 
ويشار إلى أن الفرعون أخناتون هو أكثر الفراعنة إثارة للجدل، وكان باحث آخر هو المصرى الأصل البريطانى الجنسية أحمد عثمان قد ألف كتاباً بعنوان "موسى وأخناتون"، صدر باللغة الإنجليزية عن دار "إنر تراديشان" فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وفيه يشير أحمد عثمان إلى أن أخناتون هو سيدنا موسى عليه السلام، ويقول: إن أخناتون لم يمت عند نهاية حكمه كما ساد الاعتقاد، بل اضطر إلى التنازل عن العرش لابنه توت عنخ آمون بسبب انقلاب عسكري، وذهب إلى منفاه فى سيناء. وبعد خمسة وعشرين عاماً، مات حور محب آخر ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشرة دون وريث، فعاد أخناتون من منفاه للمطالبة باسترداد عرشه. ولما فشل فى خطته بسبب استيلاء رمسيس قائد الجيش على العرش، هرب أخناتون عائداً إلى سيناء، وأخذ معه أتباعه الذين حاولوا الهروب إلى كنعان. ومات رمسيس الأول فى هذه الفترة، فخرج ابنه سيتى لمطاردة أخناتون ورجاله، فقتله ومنع أتباعه من الوصول إلى كنعان، فعادوا إلى التيه فى سيناء . ويبرهن أحمد عثمان على نظريته بأن النبى موسى عليه السلام والملك المصرى أخناتون قد عاشا فى نفس الزمان والمكان، حيث ولدا فى عصر الملك أمنحتب الثالث بأرض جاسان عند مدينة القنطرة شرق الحالية، ويقول: كان أخناتون هو أول من أعلن أن الإله واحد لكل البشر فى المصادر التاريخية كلها. ومن المعروف أن كل نبى قبل موسى كان ينزل على قوم ما أو قبيلة ما، لكن موسى جاء ليقول إن هناك إلهاً واحداً للناس أجمعين، وهو أول من نادى بذلك سواء للمصريين الذين عاش فى كنفهم أو بالنسبة للمدينيين الذى عاش معهم فترة من الزمان، بالإضافة إلى أن الفراعنة أول من أدركوا أن للإنسان روحاً وجسداً، وآمنوا بأن الروح خالدة لا تموت، ومن هنا جاءت كتابات الموتى للحفاظ على روح الإنسان، وذلك منذ أكثر من خمسة آلاف سنة. وأخناتون الفرعونى أول من أدرك وحدانية الرب أى شمولية الرب على الناس أجمعين، وبالتالى فان تشابه العقيدة وطريقة العبادة وتوافق الزمان والمكان فى مصر فى القرن الـ81 "ق.م" كلها أمور تشير إلى أن أخناتون هو موسى . ومثلما حدث مع سعد عبد المطلب العدل، فقد قوبلت دراسة أحمد عثمان بالرفض التام من جانب المتخصصين فى التاريخ وعلوم الآثار فى مصر، ووصفوا أطروحته بأنها مغالطة تاريخية فاضحة وأكذوبة ساذجة يراد بها الترويج لفكرة أن فراعنة الأسرة الـ81 هم فى الأصل يهود، وهذه الافتراءات ليس لها أى سند علمي.

اعتقد أنى حاولت أن أكون محايداً فيما نقلته وأجتهدت فيه والأن أنتظر المناقشات المجديه من قبل المهتمين والدارسين للتاريخ 
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

على حد علمى إن نفرتيتى كانت أم لست بنات 
وكانت السيده ساره عقيم وأنجبت سيدنا إسحق ويعقوب وهى عجوز

( هل أتاك حديث ضيف إبراهيم المكرمين  ( 24 ) إذ دخلوا عليه فقالوا سلاما قال سلام قوم منكرون  ( 25 ) فراغ إلى أهله فجاء بعجل سمين  ( 26 ) فقربه إليهم قال ألا تأكلون  ( 27 ) فأوجس منهم خيفة قالوا لا تخف وبشروه بغلام عليم  ( 28 ) فأقبلت امرأته في صرة فصكت وجهها وقالت عجوز عقيم  ( 29 ) قالوا كذلك قال ربك إنه هو الحكيم العليم  ( 30 ) ) الذاريات

فإزاى تكون ساره هى نفرتيتى على حسب قول الكاتب
وإزاى يكون أخناتون وهوا أب لست بنات يكون هو سيدنا إبراهيم والد إسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب؟؟؟

في إنتظار باقي الموضوع

----------


## سماح عطية

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بدءاً اعتذر عن عدم متابعتي للموضوع حالياً
بسبب عدم قدرتي على التركيز سوى في امتحاناتي التي ستبدأ 31/7
فصدقاً حاولت التركيز في قراءته ولم أستطع إذ يحتاج مني لتركيز
وسأكمل معكم المداخلة بعد انتهاء الإمتحانات حتى أستطيع الإستيعاب
والمشاركة بفاعلية وصدق
في حفظ الله*

----------


## سماح عطية

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

قرأت مداخلات أ.معتز و أ. سيد جعيتم
لا أستبعد أن يكون اخناتون أحد أنبياء الله وقد أتوا جميعا بدعوة واحدة
ألا وهي "الدعوة إلى وحدانية الله عز وجل "
ولكن إن صحت بعض الأقوال عن الفساد الخلقي لـ اخناتون مع النساء وأخيه
ولم تكن ادعاءات فيستحيل أن يكون اصطفاه الله عز وجل نبياً
إذ الأنبياء منزهين عن الخطأ معصومين لا يفعلون المنكرات
ولكن لي سؤال .. هل ثبتت حقاً هذه الأقوال على اخناتون ؟؟
إذ أحياناً يأتي ملك ويشوه الحقائق والتاريخ على جدران المعابد لصالحه

أيضاً القول  بأن اخناتون هو ابراهيم عليه السلام مازلتُ لا أتقبله
ولكن سأنتظر باقي مداخلات ابن طيبة
والتي لم يُذكر فيها إلى الآن أين اخناتون من واقعة نجاة سيدنا ابراهيم من النار
ولم يذكر فيها بناء الكعبة مع سيدنا اسماعيل عليه السلام "وهو حدث مهم جداً "
لا يجب إغفاله ولم يُذكر فيها قصة سيدنا ابراهيم مع النمرود "الذي ادعى الألوهية "
ولم يُذكر فيها سفره بالسيدة هاجر إلى مكة وتركها واسماعيل هناك
ولم يُذكر فيها محاولة سيدنا ابراهيم ذبح ابنه اسماعيل عليهما جميعاً السلام ثم نجاة اسماعيل من الذبح

كلها أمور هامة لايجب التغاضي عنها إذ لأهميتها ذكر أغلبها  بالقرآن الكريم 
كما أن لمصر مكانة كبيرة على مر التاريخ وارتبطت مع أنبياء ورسل بأحداث جسام
وكان سيدنا ابراهيم خليل الله أبو الأنبياء له مكانته فإن كان ملكاً فرعونياً لمَ تجاهل القرآن الكريم
ذِكر هذا أو التلميح به ولم يذكر القرآن رسلاً كانوا ملوكاً سوى داوود وسليمان عليهما السلام

غير أن تضارب الآراء حول اخناتون والتي ذُكرت في مداخلة أ.سيد جعيتم
تثير الشك حول كون اخناتون نبي فكيف يكون رسولاً بل إنها تقربه من كونه إنساناً 
عاصر أحد الأنبياء أو الرسل وآمن بدعوته

سأنتظر باقي المداخلات
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *من اغرب ما قرات عن قصة سيدنا ابراهيم كانت الفرضية الذي قال بها الكاتب سعد عبد المطلب العدل و الذي نادي فيها بان :*  
> *اخناتون هو نبي الله ابراهيم عليه السلام*
> 
> **
> *اخناتون " امنحتب الرابع "*
> 
> *فاجئنا الكاتب سعد عبدالمطلب العدل في اواخر عام 2000 بكتابه اخناتون ابو الانبياء الصادر عن مكتبة مدبولي و ملخص الكتاب كان عبارة عن فكرة راودت الكاتب زعم فيها ان اخناتون هو نبي الله ابراهيم عليه السلام*  
> *دعوني الخص لكم ما جاء في هذا الكتاب ثم نتفرغ بعد ذلك للرد علي هذه الفرضية و هل هي صحيحة من عدمه دون الخوض في شخصية الكاتب لانه اجتهد ليخرج لنا بهذه النتيجة فلا اقل من ان نشكره عليها* 
> **
> ...


للرفع بعد اذن مشرفة القسم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قرأت بشغف يا معتز
ولطالما أثريت المنتدى بموضوعاتك التاريخية الشيقة 
حسنا فعلت برفعك للموضوع
لعل فى ذلك بشرى بأنك عازم على أستكماله
وأترقب ذلك بكل لهفة 
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

الله الله الله 
ايوه كده خلونا نرجع نقرا ونفهم ونتعلم ونستفيد 
شكرا معتز على مجهودك الرائع فى الموضوع 
وشكرا للاستاذ سيد  
وشكرا لكل من ساهم فيه بكلمة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> قرأت بشغف يا معتز
> ولطالما أثريت المنتدى بموضوعاتك التاريخية الشيقة 
> حسنا فعلت برفعك للموضوع
> لعل فى ذلك بشرى بأنك عازم على أستكماله
> وأترقب ذلك بكل لهفة


باذنه تعالي يتم الاعداد لاستكمال الموضوع
بارك الله لنا فيك يا احمد
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الله الله الله 
> ايوه كده خلونا نرجع نقرا ونفهم ونتعلم ونستفيد 
> شكرا معتز على مجهودك الرائع فى الموضوع 
> وشكرا للاستاذ سيد  
> وشكرا لكل من ساهم فيه بكلمة


كلماتك اثلجت صدري اسكندراني
اشكر لك مرورك الرائع دائما
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## nariman

> للرفع بعد اذن مشرفة القسم


تسلم ايدك أستاذ معتز
من موضوعاتك القيمة وباشكرك انك رفعته وأعطتنا فرصة للإستفادة به وبالمشاركات الرائعة اللي وردت فيه
وفي انتظار استكمالك للحديث الشيق

 ::

----------

